

Ask HN: Does Twitter have a UX team? - teaneedz

Is the scope of the Twitter UX team very limited? When I look at the official Twitter app, I wonder what input and power the people responsible for UX at Twitter have on the general product UX.
======
jarnix
Yes they have. Recently I read someone complaining about changing the size of
the textarea constantly :) I hope it answers your question ;)

~~~
teaneedz
Hmmm, so very limited scope and influence? I wonder where it falls within the
org chart.

